# ATI RADEON MOBILITY 7000 - RENDERING (accelerazione 3D)

## pjphem

```
cartina ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

cartina ~ #
```

qualcuno sa come posso sistemare ?Last edited by pjphem on Sun Mar 19, 2006 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ElDios

Sì magari qualche indizio in più? driver? xorg.conf? kernel? errori in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## pjphem

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Sì magari qualche indizio in più? driver? xorg.conf? kernel? errori in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
> 
>   

 

utilizzo gli ati-driver presi con emerge

```

emanuele@cartina ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7-panic i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux cartina 2.6.15-gentoo-r7-panic #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 3 15:03:34 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 12 March 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 15 10:34:15 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,cab3 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,7010 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4347 card 1179,ff10 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4348 card 1179,ff10 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4345 card 1179,ff10 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4353 card 1179,ff10 rev 18 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4349 card 1179,ff10 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,434c card 1179,ff10 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4342 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:14:5: chip 1002,4341 card 1179,ff10 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:6: chip 1002,434d card 1179,0001 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,4437 card 1179,ff10 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 168c,0013 card 144f,7064 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 104c,ac50 card a400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,ff10 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1179,ff10 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4437) rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/27, 0xe0000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb0000000 from 0xb3ffffff to 0xafffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb4000000 from 0xb4000fff to 0xb3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [16] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [17] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "glcore"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glcore

(II) UnloadModule: "glcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "glcore" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [16] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [17] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [16] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [17] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437" (ChipID = 0x4437)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xa0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-5, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) RADEON(0): IgnoreEDID is specified, EDID data will be ignored

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- [=ðÿÿs2Ãè³

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=13330

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: SEC

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1280x800 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x175": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x175"   65.00  320 1040 1176 1344  175 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x200": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x200"   65.00  320 1040 1176 1344  200 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "360x200": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "360x200"   65.00  360 1040 1176 1344  200 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   65.00  320 1040 1176 1344  240 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   65.00  400 1040 1176 1344  300 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "512x384": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"   65.00  512 1040 1176 1344  384 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "576x432": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "576x432"   65.00  576 1040 1176 1344  432 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x512": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x512"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  512 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "896x672": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "896x672"   65.00  896 1040 1176 1344  672 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "928x696": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "928x696"   65.00  928 1040 1176 1344  696 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "960x720": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "960x720"   65.00  960 1040 1176 1344  720 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   65.00  416 1040 1176 1344  312 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "576x384": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "576x384"   65.00  576 1040 1176 1344  384 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "700x525": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "700x525"   65.00  700 1040 1176 1344  525 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x512": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x512"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  512 771 777 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd00080ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000500 - 0xf00005ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x20000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xf0002000 - 0xf0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xf0001000 - 0xf0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xb4000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [18] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [19] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xa0000000 - 0xa7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [22] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [23] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [24] 0  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000000,0x4000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Coolbits" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.4 (1404)

TouchPad no synaptics event device found (checked 10 nodes)

TouchPad The /dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "PalmMinWidth" "70"

(**) Option "PalmMinZ" "200"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

emanuele@cartina ~ $

                        
```

emanuele@cartina ~ $ glxgears

1746 frames in 5.0 seconds = 349.200 FPS

emanuele@cartina ~ $Last edited by pjphem on Wed Mar 15, 2006 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Sì magari qualche indizio in più? driver? xorg.conf? kernel? errori in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
> 
>   

 

No scusa il bello sta nell'indovinare... non sai che è stato lanciato il concorso a premi "indovina il problema dell'utente e vinci una sfera di cristallo nuova"?   :Laughing: 

----------

## ElDios

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "glcore"
> 
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glcore
> 
> (II) UnloadModule: "glcore"
> ...

 

Questo ti dice nulla?

Comunque prova a dare un 

```
rm -rf /dev/dri/
```

e riavvia X

----------

## Lestaat

i driver proprietari non supportano la mobility 7000

devi usare quelli open

[edit]

vedo dal tuo Xorg.log che in effetti tu carichi i driver open ("radeon" è appunto il driver mesa)

è inutile emergere gli ati-driver.

segui la guida per i driver open e vedrai che tutto funziona correttamente ma non ti aspettare di usare le opengl ati (quindi niente XGL) perchè non puoi e non ti aspettare miracoli.

----------

## pjphem

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> i driver proprietari non supportano la mobility 7000
> 
> devi usare quelli open
> 
> [edit]
> ...

 

usando quelli open son riuscito ad arrivare a sto punto:

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.19.0 20050911 on minor 0:

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5737 using kernel context 0

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 14959 using kernel context 0

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 14994 using kernel context 0

ecco l'errore che da in dmesg...

cartina emanuele # glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No

cartina emanuele #  

ma niente rendering... 

qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

Come da manuale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml e come ti era già stato detto in precedenza devi usare i driver open e non quelli closed avendo una radeon 7xxx

```
GPU     Nome Commerciale     Supportato da

Rage128    Rage128    xorg DRI

R100    Radeon7xxx, Radeon64    xorg DRI

R200,R250,R280    Radeon8500, Radeon9000, Radeon9200    xorg DRI, ATI DRI

R300, R400, R500    Radeon 9500 - x800    xorg 2D, ATI DRI
```

Infatti come conferma: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

```
La lista che segue delle schede supportate è presa direttamente dalle note sulla release della versione 8.20.8 del driver (http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html). Il supporto per PCIe è disponibile in tutti i driver a partire dalla versione 3.14.1.

    * Radeon 8500 series

    * Radeon 9000 series (including R9000 IGP)

    * Radeon 9100 series (R9100/R9100 Pro IGP 2D only)

    * Radeon 9200 series (including R9200 IGP)

    * Radeon 9500 series (including R9550)

    * Radeon 9600 / 9700 / 9800 series

    * Radeon X300 / X600 / X700 / X800 / X850 series

    * Radeon Mobility 9000 / 9200 / 9600 / 9700 / 9800 / X700

    * FireGL X3-256, X2-256, X1-128, T2-128, 8800, 8700, X1-256p, Z1-128, X3

    * FireGL V7100, V5100, V5000, V3200, V3100

    * FireGL Mobility T2

    * FireGL Mobility 9100

    * Radeon Xpress 200
```

Compila il kernel nel seguente modo:

```
Loadable module support -> Enable loadable module support: ABILITATO

Loadable module support -> Module unloading: ABILITATO

Loadable module support -> Automatic kernel module loading: ABILITATO

Le tre opzioni summenzionate sono generalmente abilitate in molti kernel, ma dato che non sarebbe possibile caricare nessun modulo senza di loro, esse sono richieste per usare i driver ATI.

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) -> PCI Express support: ABILITATO (solo se si ha una scheda PCIe)

File systems -> Pseudo filesystems -> Virtual memory file system support: ABILITATO

Processor type and features -> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support: ABILITATO

Il supporto MTRR dovrebbe essere sempre abilitato, altrimenti il driver, se funziona, potrebbe avere prestazioni pessime.

Nota

Su alcuni chipset AMD64, si dovrebbe disabilitare MTRR per poter abilitare il supporto AGP senza il quale il driver non completerà la compilazione. Chipset conosciuti per questo problema sono: NVIDIA nForce3 Go150.

Device drivers -> Character Devices -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support): ABILITATO o MODULO (se non lo si compila come modulo, si dovrà impostare "UseInternalAGPGART" a "no" nel file XF86Config)

Questa opzione abilita il supporto AGP nel kernel che di solito è corretto avere :)

Device drivers -> Character Devices -> (selezionare il chipset AGP corretto dalla lista a seconda della propria scheda madre): ABILITATO o MODULO.

Esempi:

Motherboard: nVidia nForce2 based ---- NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

Motherboard: VIA KT266/333/400 based ---- VIA chipset support

Device drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support): DISABILITATO

Questa opzione non è richiesta e preverrà la non operabilità del driver se abilitata.
```

Devi infine emergere Xorg DRI e non quello 2D:

```
emerge -C ati-drivers

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

emerge xorg-x11 (devi ricompilare xorg-x11)
```

Inserisci i seguenti parametri nel tuo xorg.conf

```
...

Section "Module"

     Load "dri"

     Load "glx"

     ...

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

     Driver "radeon"

     ...

EndSection

...

Section "dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Infine:

```
Non funziona il direct rendering e non so perchè.

Provate insmod radeon prima di avviare X. Provate anche a compilare agpgart nel kernel anzichè come modulo.
```

Qua puoi trovare maggiori informazioni su xorg-dri: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

Se nonostante ciò non risolvi, prova a dare un occhio qua: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto

----------

## pjphem

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> Come da manuale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml e come ti era già stato detto in precedenza devi usare i driver open e non quelli closed avendo una radeon 7xxx
> 
> ```
> GPU     Nome Commerciale     Supportato da
> 
> ...

 

ho gia seguito l'howoto e di conseguenza fatto quello che mi hai consigliato.. senza risolvere il problema pero' :\

----------

## Galanti Davide

Ce ne sono ben 4 di howto li hai seguiti tutti?

Se si allora non sò cosa dirti ...

Riprova nuovamente :)

----------

## pjphem

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> Ce ne sono ben 4 di howto li hai seguiti tutti?
> 
> Se si allora non sò cosa dirti ...
> 
> Riprova nuovamente 

 

La ricompilazione di xorg va fatta con il nuovo kernel con i moduli che tu mi hai detto o va bene anche se la faccio dal kernel senza le ultime modifiche apportate ?

----------

## Galanti Davide

Dovresti farlo dopo l'emerge di xorg-drm e dopo la ricompilazione del kernel.

----------

## pjphem

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> Dovresti farlo dopo l'emerge di xorg-drm e dopo la ricompilazione del kernel.

 

fatto tutto ma guarda:

```
emanuele@cartina ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_wep                7808  1

ath_pci                63136  0

ath_rate_amrr          10116  1 ath_pci

wlan                  119900  4 wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_amrr

ath_hal               149712  2 ath_pci

snd_atiixp_modem       18056  1

radeon                111264  0

drm                    76824  1 radeon

intel_agp              24220  0

agpgart                36432  2 drm,intel_agp

snd_atiixp             21644  1

emanuele@cartina ~ $

```

i moduli ci sono!

ecco il dmseg:

```

cartina ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 (root@cartina) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 19 11:53:31 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff0000 - 000000001bffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bffffc0 - 000000001c000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

447MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114672

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 110576 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1bffb0eb

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1bfffa90

ACPI: MADT (v001 INSYDE APIC_000 0x30303030 0000 0x30303030) @ 0x1bfffb20

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1bfffb90

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x1bffb11f

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSINV   Avani2 0x00001004 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e3f80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3067.266 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 447636k/458688k available (4236k kernel code, 10588k reserved, 1096k data, 252k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6137.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=12275917)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000459d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000459d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000459d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6134.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=12268105)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000459d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000459d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000459d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (12272.01 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe9964, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 7)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUT2] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x280-0x29f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: e0000000-efffffff

  PREFETCH window: a0000000-afffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:06.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-91ffffff

  MEM window: d2000000-d3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: d0000000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-9fffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1142788507.036:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 3497, nTxLock = 27982

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (57 C)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0xa56eb1, caps: 0x804713/0x0

synaptics: Toshiba Satellite A60 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:a0:d1:ba:b4:1f, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8070-0x8077, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8078-0x807f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-830S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d0000000-d00007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:13.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 16, io mem 0x20000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf0001000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 16, io mem 0xf0002000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00080da0d1bab41f]

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical® as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3583 buckets, 28664 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

IPVS: Registered protocols ()

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=32Kbytes)

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

TCP bic registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

atiixp: codec reset timeout

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.20.0 20050911 on minor 0:

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath_rate_amrr: no version for "ether_sprintf" found: kernel tainted.

ath_rate_amrr: 0.1

ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 4.6

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:11:f5:3a:c7:2c

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd0010000, irq=17

cdrom: open failed.

ath0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa0000000,0x4000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held, held  0 owner 00000000 c1664300

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5864 using kernel context 0

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

cartina ~ #                                                                

```

in fine:

```

cartina ~ # glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No

cartina ~ # glxgears

3173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 634.600 FPS

3840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 768.000 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

cartina ~ #             
```

son ormai 2 settimane che ci smadonno sopra senza arrivare ad una conclusione... HELP ME!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lestaat

Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevi installato gli ati-drivers.

Cancella a mano i moduli che aveva creato quell'ebuild

----------

## pjphem

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevi installato gli ati-drivers.
> 
> Cancella a mano i moduli che aveva creato quell'ebuild

 

sai mica quali sono ? :\

----------

## Lestaat

 *pjphem wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevi installato gli ati-drivers.
> 
> Cancella a mano i moduli che aveva creato quell'ebuild 
> 
> sai mica quali sono ? :\

 

purtroppo non posso aiutarti fino a domani mattina, dalla postazione dove sono ora ho una mobility 7000 e non ho mai istallato gli ati-drivers.....li ho a casa....te lo dico domani mattina se nessuno ti risponde oggi.

----------

## pjphem

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *pjphem wrote:*    *Lestaat wrote:*   Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevi installato gli ati-drivers.
> 
> Cancella a mano i moduli che aveva creato quell'ebuild 
> 
> sai mica quali sono ? :\ 
> ...

 

ok grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *pjphem wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*    *pjphem wrote:*    *Lestaat wrote:*   Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevi installato gli ati-drivers.
> 
> Cancella a mano i moduli che aveva creato quell'ebuild 
> 
> sai mica quali sono ? :\ 
> ...

 

```
/usr/lib/opengl/ati
```

 :Smile: 

----------

